
Every year we continue to exist, it’s a surprise - dasmoth
https://www.theguardian.com/money/2017/oct/21/every-year-continue-surprise-job-endangered-list
======
smn1234
if a business is truly surprised by its existence year after year maybe it's
time for it to consider a pivot ...?

